# Problemas Sony Bravia KDL-32BX300



## jesus25121974 (May 28, 2013)

Hola estimados amigos del foro un placer saludarles por medio de la presente solicito su ayuda con relacion a este LCD sony El cual no enciende. Utiliza la fuente APS252.

Cuando lo conecto enciende el led verde durante 5 segundos y luego se apaga durante este espacio de tiempo aparecen los 12 y 24 voltios y 3.3v en BL_ERR los cuales desaparecen cuando el led verde se apaga.

En el conector CN6401 tenemos lo siguiente:

pin...........descripcion...............voltaje
1..............STBY..........................3.3v
2..............ac off det...................2.0v
3..............power on...................3.3v
Nota: los voltajes descriptos anteriormente permanecen fijos tanto con el led encendido como con el led apagado
el voltaje de T-CON 12V aparecen cuando aplico los 3.3v en el terminal 15 del CN6401 = T-CON-ON
ademas probe el MAIN BOAR en otro lcd del mismo modelo y trabajo bien


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2013)

pegale una leida a este tema 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------



## jesus25121974 (Jun 3, 2013)

"SOLUCION DEL PROBLEMA" hola estimados amigos del foro la averia estaba en la fuente APS252 se reemplazo y se resorvio el problema agradesco a todos los colegas que aportaron sus opiniones para ayudarme a resorver; muchas gracias de todo corazon.


----------



## guiyotino (Sep 25, 2014)

Hola como estasn?, Tengo el tv este que al encender da imagen en color rosado y negro con rayas , e probado con dos main board y hace lo mismo, como lo puedo arreglar? dejo foto de la falla:
http://subefotos.com/ver/?8f8ac76ff7915734bf65d9b19e176633o.jpg
Gracias!


----------

